# Circus Freak Goes Home



## TearDrop Memories

*Through our 3 web shops, North Fork Pets And Antiques, TearDrop Memories and Maidens Memoirs,
we enjoy the pleasures of reuniting antiques back to surviving family members.
Today was another happy reunion, when contacted by the great great grand son of original photographer, E. A. Weed of N.Y.
I always list the Photographer on antique photos for this very reason.
This unusual Circus Freak Snake Woman Side Show CDV is photo circa 1870*

_Click Link For Close Ups_
http://pages.maidensmemoirs.com/11571/PictPage/1922661916.html











.










.


----------

